# New Rv



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, some of you know I'd finally found the RV I wanted. The DW and I went to FunTime RV in Cleburne to look at some similar models and decided to go ahead and order a new 2010 equipped the way we wanted it. Came home thinking we'd got what we wanted.

Got a phone call yesterday from the sales rep.......long story short.............the manufacturer has decided to quit making that particular model (Cedar Creek Silverback G2 36WQB wide-body). There are none left in the country. Believe me, I've searched. I told the sales rep I wasn't interested in anything else he had to offer and to refund my down payment which he said he'd do but that he'd keep looking for me to see if he could find the one I wanted.

Called the DW and we decided not to settle for anything but to keep looking until we did find another fiver we'd be happy with.

So, we still have the 31RQS. It's still for sale, but we'll keep it until we find something else or until someone buys it. No big hurry.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bum deal Mark!









I hope you can still find what you are looking for. I just did a Google search to see what the unit was like, and it does appear they are tough to find. I love the bunk room with the bunks in slides. We have seen a couple of other units with that layout, and it's the one feature that tempts me to upgrade from our 28RSDS. Now if somebody would just make one with a divider between the two sides (even an accordion door), it would be perfect. With a 12y/o DS and 9y/o DD, we're getting to that point where privacy will be paramount.









Anyway, keep up the search. I'll let you know if I stumble across anything.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Have you looked at the Montana Mountaineer edition? They have a Model 345DBQ with a similar layout to this.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Now if somebody would just make one with a divider between the two sides (even an accordion door), it would be perfect.


Doug, Unless they, too have been discontinued, I found a couple models like that. Colorado makes a three-bedroom model. So does Monte Vista. And Titanium.

http://www.montevista-rv.com/floorplans.php
http://www.glendalerv.com/2008/Titanium/36e41.html
http://www.colorado-rv.com/floorplans.php

All three have the bunk house separated by a hard wall/bathroom/closet area. I just wanted more "room" back there so I wasn't interested in those particular models.

BTW, looked at the Mountaineer. DW has to have a side-aisle bath. She does not want the bathroom divided up into the bedroom. And those are hard to find.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

What about this one from Heartland:


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you head a little east, the Sandpiper and Sierra lines also have one (355QBQ): 









For some reason it's not available as a "western model"

Here's one for sale for $32k in Ohio. RVwholesalers is a lot like Lakeshore or Holman.... big volume, but good reputation.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Bum deal Mark!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Doug, there used to be a bunch of the 3 bedroom models. It seems they are favoring 2 bedroom now. I'll be there are a bunch of 2 year old 3 beroom options out there!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The dealer we bought our Wildcat from has one listed on their webpage.....

Stoltzfus RV

While I wouldn't recommend them for service work, I don't think that would be an issue for you anyway...























Steve


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Well, some of you know I'd finally found the RV I wanted. The DW and I went to FunTime RV in Cleburne to look at some similar models and decided to go ahead and order a new 2010 equipped the way we wanted it. Came home thinking we'd got what we wanted.
> 
> Got a phone call yesterday from the sales rep.......long story short.............the manufacturer has decided to quit making that particular model (Cedar Creek Silverback G2 36WQB wide-body). There are none left in the country. Believe me, I've searched. I told the sales rep I wasn't interested in anything else he had to offer and to refund my down payment which he said he'd do but that he'd keep looking for me to see if he could find the one I wanted.
> 
> ...


another alternative for you is the one we have 
http://www.crossroadsrv.com/build/fp_large...W&fp=KF35GB

We have 3 kids and now 2 are teenagers it helps having the privacy for the older ones.

Ours is a 2008 model and like other manufacturers the later models moved the bathroom so there is now an open room. There maybe some left somewhere.

The Titanium by Glendale had this layout first I think but I know these are more expensive and have a heavey pin weight so you would need a 1 ton dually to work it.
http://www.glendalerv.com/2008/Titanium/36e41.html#floorPlan

I also remember Challenger having this layout a year or so ago as well.

Might be worth you looking if they could work for you.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys, I appreciate all your input! But, like I said.....the DW and I are picky.

She didn't care much for the Heartland's interior color.....
Sierra and Sandpiper have the split bathroom arrangement....we want a side aisle bath.
The Kingston and Glendale have separate bunk rooms and we want a single room with open floor space....three grandkids who like to play back there.

BTW, just sent an email to Stoltsfus to see if it's still available......Maybe my local dealer can buy it and have it shipped or maybe ROAD TRIP.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Hey, guys, I appreciate all your input! But, like I said.....the DW and I are picky.
> 
> She didn't care much for the Heartland's interior color.....
> Sierra and Sandpiper have the split bathroom arrangement....we want a side aisle bath.
> ...


Hey Mark, we can't complain about you being picky since it is your money!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Well, some of you know I'd finally found the RV I wanted. The DW and I went to FunTime RV in Cleburne to look at some similar models and decided to go ahead and order a new 2010 equipped the way we wanted it. Came home thinking we'd got what we wanted.
> 
> Got a phone call yesterday from the sales rep.......long story short.............the manufacturer has decided to quit making that particular model (Cedar Creek Silverback G2 36WQB wide-body). There are none left in the country. Believe me, I've searched. I told the sales rep I wasn't interested in anything else he had to offer and to refund my down payment which he said he'd do but that he'd keep looking for me to see if he could find the one I wanted.
> 
> ...


Mark,

Have you checked out the Forest River Cardinal line? Not sure but this may be what you are looking for??????

Forest River Cardinal Model 3804BH


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mark,
> 
> Have you checked out the Forest River Cardinal line? Not sure but this may be what you are looking for??????
> 
> Forest River Cardinal Model 3804BH


Have looked at it. Still looking at it. May be a little pricey, unless someone wants to give me a really good deal. But who knows? Already made a few calls.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark - sorry to hear about your troubles - I know you have had you eye on that model for a while now. Keep us updated and good luck!!!

-CC


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

mswalt said:


> > Mark,
> >
> > Have you checked out the Forest River Cardinal line? Not sure but this may be what you are looking for??????
> >
> ...


I was just reading our local newspaper here in Kerrville, Texas and I found this ad...maybe worth a call to find out more about the model/floor plan?
"2006 Custom Cedar Creek 37ft (fifth wheel) with 4 slides, fully loaded. Exec Cond. Retail $34,700 Asking $29,000. 830-589-2699" the 589 prefix is Medina, Texas ...where are you mswalt?


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,
Why didnt you holler when you were in town!!!!! We are real close to Funtime!

If you come back let us know next time.

Bryan and Vanessa


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Man, I fell in love with those floorplans (double slide bunkhouses in general) a few years ago at the RV show. If I just had one less kid so we could fit in a pickup... or maybe there's a mod for adding seatbelts to the dinette.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mark,

Here is the same floorplan, just in the Cedar Creek versus the Silverback line...........

Crossroads RV, NJ.............Cedar Creek

Steve


----------

